# Hlbersheim/Wörrstadt - CC/Enduro/Feldautobahn Fahrer?



## ThreepH (30. Juni 2013)

Moinsen..

Ich hab mich hier durch einige Seiten gequält, aber fündig wurde ich nicht. Gibts jemanden, Ober/Nieder.Hilbersheim, ggfs. Wörrstadt/Dromersheim/Gensingen etc, der entsprechende Routen fährt und einen Mitfahrer sucht? Biketechnisch bin ich (noch!) low budget, also ein etwas aufgebessertes Hardtail ausm Baumarkt (jaja, ich weiss..ich hätte gerne mein Univega wieder!), und konditionstechnisch Wiedereinsteiger mit 5-10 Kilo zuviel und etwa 20-30 Muskeln zu wenig 

Momentan fahre ich etwa 5-10km/Tag just for Fun, und wenns Wetter gut ist, auch 24km hin&zurück zur Arbeit. Als ich noch in Bayern wohnte, war ich mehr in Richtung Downhill unterwegs, aber mangels Möglichkeiten vor Ort muss ich wohl umstellen, wenn ich nicht jedesmal mit dem Auto erstmal irgendwo hin will.

Ich selbst sitze in O-Hilbersheim, aber mal eben ins Umland und sich dort treffen wäre kein Problem..

Grüsse!


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. Juli 2013)

Saulheim hätte ich anzubieten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThreepH (7. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Wäre jetzt auch nicht soo weit weg 
Was fährst du, wo fährst du?

Grüsse und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Dennis.93 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wohne in Wörrstadt und suche zufällig jemanden der lust hat mit mir zu fahren.

Schöne Grüße 

Dennis


----------



## ThreepH (8. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut..
Ich als erst seit wenigen Jahren hier Wohnender hab jetzt eben nicht so die grosse Ahnung, welche Touren drin sind? Wo kann man gut fahren, hat jemand schon eine "hausstrecke" oder so?

Grüsse, Flo


----------



## judojürgens (9. Juli 2013)

Hi Flo
probier den Westerberg. Richtung Ingelheim und vor allen Dingen Gau-Algesheim gibt es nette Auf und Abfahrten. Einfach die Wege ausprobieren, es gibt dort mehr Trails als man vermutet.
Wenn Du den abgearbeitet hast solltest Du dich an den Rochusberg machen.


Jürgen


----------



## ThreepH (9. Juli 2013)

Werd ich mal etwas genauer betrachten und ggfs dieses Wochenende - wenns Wetter mitspielt - mal ein wenig "erfahren".
Sobald ich genauer weiss wo und wie ich da mein Billigbike bewegen kann, setz ich das natürlich hier rein - falls Interesse besteht mitzufahren.

Grüsse und Danke!


----------



## Dennis.93 (9. Juli 2013)

Naja, ich würde auch sagen, das du einfach mal die Wege ausprobierst, da findest du immer was.
Und Probier dich ein bisschen aus.

Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## ThreepH (10. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Morgen früh ist zusammen mit meiner Frau eine Tour geplant. Wir fahren erstmal Richtung Appenheim, dann aufwärts Richtung Westerberg. Genaueres schau ich mir heute nachmittag mal an, GPS/Google Maps ist eh immer dabei. Eher was sanftes, ggfs. aber über den Bismarck Turm wenn die Zeit es zulässt. Mal gucken. Fakt ist, 3 Stunden sollten mehr als ausreichen fürs erste, da wir beide konditionstechnisch nicht wirklich sehr fit sind.

Grüsse


----------



## Dennis.93 (10. Juli 2013)

Da wünsch ich viel spaß ^^
Ist deine Frau Radfahr-begeistert??
kannst ja mal nen Feedback geben.


----------



## ThreepH (10. Juli 2013)

Jupp ist sie.
Sie fährt zwar auch "nur" ein Yazoo Fully, das aber mit Begeisterung.
An das thema MTB muss sie sich aber auch erst ein wenig rantasten, da werd ich einfach öfter auf die Bremse treten müssen, auch was technische Anforderungen an sie angeht. 
Aber das verschmerzt man gerne, wenn man dafür nicht alleine fahren muss.
Begleitung ist immer gerne gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis.93 (10. Juli 2013)

Da bist du schonmal weiter als ich DD

naja wenn du mal lust und Zeit hast melde dich einfach, fahre so ziemlich jeden Tag


----------



## ThreepH (10. Juli 2013)

Klar, gerne 
Welche Uhrzeiten fährst du denn so?


----------



## ThreepH (11. Juli 2013)

Das Stück hier sind wir heute gefahren, haben aber eine Abzweigung falsch erwischt, und erst hinterher gemerkt, dass wir danach aus Versehen wieder auf die richtige Route kamen.
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/214657422/2570995
Aber das an sich war schon ein interessantes Stück, ohne Verfahren hätten wir 4 Stunden durchgezogen zum Bismarckturm. Beim nächsten Mal wissen wir wo es langgeht. War ein schönes Stück, inkl. am Abhang entlangfahren, Treppen runter(schieben..XD), schöne Steigungen aufwärts. Hat Spass gemacht, sogar meiner Frau, die dennoch absteigen musste ab und an. Dummerweise geht das nur unter der Woche bis mittag, da dann der Zwerg aus dem Kiga geholt werden muss. Wochenends müsste ich alleine fahren..


----------



## Dennis.93 (18. Juli 2013)

So,
leider kann ich aus was für gründen auch immer nicht auf die seite und mir deine Route anschauen, aber wenigstens hat es spaß gemacht 

Naja am Wochenende hätte ich Zeit, also wenn du lust hast können wir uns treffen...
Wenn du lust hast kannst du ja einfach mal ne nachricht schreiben, bis dann.


----------



## dario88 (3. August 2013)

hi, ich wohne in ingelheim und fahre unter der woche oft auf dem westerberg oder auf dem berg wo wackernheim liegt die abfahrten. da gibts einiges für den feierabendspass. am wochenende dann mal binger wald oder so

wenn du lust hast melde dich mal


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2013)

hab mittlerweile noch einige abfahrten auf dem westerberg, rochusberg und laurenziberg gefunden 
wenn du bock hast sag bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThreepH (17. August 2013)

Sorry dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber mein neuer Job hat mich erstmal voll ausgepowert wegen der Usmtellung auf lange Arbeitszeiten etc.
Ich muss jetzt mal sehen wie ich meine Zeit einteile ohne dass meine Kinder abends zu kurz kommen, da nur eine Stunde zwischen Feierabend und Bettgehzeit liegt.
Grundsätzlich hab ich noch grosses Interesse, aber wo nehm ich die Zeit.. 
Bleibt fast nur das Wochenende.


----------



## dario88 (17. August 2013)

kein problem, melde dich einfach wenn du vor hast an einem wochenende zu fahren.


----------



## Dennis.93 (9. September 2013)

Wäre echt cool von euch zu hören solange es noch relativ schön draußen ist.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## dario88 (9. September 2013)

wo fährst du immer dennis?


----------



## Dennis.93 (12. September 2013)

@dario88: Zur Zeit in der Gegend um Wörrstadt, da ich dort wohne.
Also so im Umkreis von ca. 30km.
Und Du?


----------



## dario88 (12. September 2013)

Um Ingelheim, Bingen meistens.
Gibt's bei dir viele bergab Trails?


----------



## Dennis.93 (14. September 2013)

Hält sich eher in Grenzen  Aber es lässt sich aushalten

Bei dir?
Wie weit ist es denn von dir aus nach Wörrstadt


----------



## Deleted140621 (14. September 2013)

Wie unter Post #2  schon bemerkt, komme ich aus Saulheim und wollte fragen wie es denn mit einem regelmäßigen Wintertreff am Wochenende ausschaut ? (Winterpokal) Vernünftige Wetterbedingungen vorausgesetzt !

Wohne seit 11 Jahren hier, davor 7 Jahre Ingelheim, davor 19 Jahre Mainz !
Kenne mich also in der Gegend ganz gut aus. Taunus, Rheingau, Hunsrück, Binger Wald und Rheinhessen. 
Mit dem Rennrad fahre ich meistens Richtung Donnersberg. Unter der Woche pendle ich mit dem MTB nach Frankfurt zur Arbeit, aber nur wenn es trocken ist. 

Etwas Singletrail geht immer aber fahrtechnisch schwieriges, mit Drops und Jumps liegt mir im hohen alter nicht mehr so. Wenn was beim Bike Marathon
schwieriges anliegt wird halt geschoben. Fahre Hardtail mit 80 mm ! 

Und wer gut in den Grundrechenarten ist weiß jetzt auch wie alt ich bin ! 

Alla, meldet Euch mal !


----------



## Dennis.93 (15. September 2013)

@lancer4: Gerne hätte ich lust, durch den Winter zu starten, und mit euch ein paar Runden zu drehen.


----------



## dario88 (15. September 2013)

bin auch dabei.
momentan ist mein bike noch in der werkstatt wegen dämpfer service neuem lrs und paar kleinigkeiten. wenns zurück ist melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis.93 (16. September 2013)

Hallo, 

Was ist das, wie macht man das?

Habt ihr in der Woche was vor, ich denke an eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Dennis.93 (19. September 2013)

Hallo Ihr, 

bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen und würde gerne eine Feierabendrunde fahren, wäre cool wenn ihr euch meldet...

Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## Dennis.93 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hey ihr, wie siehts denn aus??

Gruß Dennis


----------



## dario88 (7. Oktober 2013)

dämpfer ist immernoch bei rock shox


----------



## Dennis.93 (4. Februar 2014)

Jo und wie siehts mit den anderen aus, die hier im Thread waren ?!


----------



## Deleted140621 (4. Februar 2014)

Lebe noch, fahre aber zur Zeit am Wochenende mehr Strasse auf dünnen Reifen.
Eine MTB-Runde am WE ? Zeit hätte ich, warum eigentlich nicht !


----------



## Dennis.93 (17. Februar 2014)

Ehm jo, z.Z. etwas schlecht, da ich leider krank bin und erstmal genesen muss, aber dann..


----------



## Deleted140621 (17. Februar 2014)

Einfach mal melden, . . . wäre klasse wenn hier was zustande käme !


----------



## Deleted140621 (1. März 2014)

Werde morgen mal ne Runde auf dem MTB durch Rheinhessen drehen. . . . , wann, wohin ? Egal, Hauptsache raus. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

